
FCC Blames World of Warcraft Addiction For Huge College Dropout Rate - raju
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/12/fcc-blames-college-dropout-rate-on-world-of-warcraft-addiction
======
danielh
The first commentor nails it:

World of Warcraft addiction is a symptom of a much more serious problem.

~~~
noonespecial
I personally enjoyed tis one:

In related news, Forks and Spoons are the #1 cause of obesity.

